# Cydectin alternative?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper alternative to cydectin? I bought a huge 1liter bottle a few years ago and it goes out of date in November so I have WAY too much... I'm practically giving it away now. I was told I'd use it all when I was new to goats... Yeah right. Way too much for me. 

Anyway, I see where I can a 500ml bottle from valley for 64.99 but wondered if there was a cheaper alternative that worked just as well. This stuff works wonders but is a bit pricey. If not I'll just buck up and pay the money because I do like it... Really hoping for an alternate brand of moxodectin


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I suspect it will most likely be okay for while inspite of the so called "expiration date". Jeffers has Cydectin for 64.95 with free shipping. Moxidectin is what Cydectin contains. The only thing I see is Quest that is moxidectin.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking in my Jeffers catalog,not seeing an alternative at all,cydectin injectable is 500 ml 139.95,oral sheep drench is 1liter 64.95,these are the best prices I have found on workers, I'm pretty sure to would be ok to use it awhile after it outdates,I remember seeing that meds had to be good for so long past the expiration date.??


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just searched moxidectin and quest was all I found too. Looks like I'll have to buy more next year. It works really well so I can complain too much. I just hate that I have 3/4th of a bottle that will go to waste... I guess it will be ok a few months passed date but with bringing in young goats I need to know it works


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I rotate valbazen, ivomec plus and cydectin. I quess you rotate also. So you could use your next worm if you saw something wrong with the cydectin. But, I bet that cydectin will work way past the date on the jug.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sure it will... I think the thread said its good at least 6 months past date if kept cool. And its good until you see particle seperation. Its kept at no more than 70 degrees so it should be ok for a while

I alternate only when I'm treating for different things. The small ruminant unit at NCSU said its reccomended to use one class of dewormer until it quit workings to lessen the likely hood of resistance in your herd and they also say on "safe" dewormers you can go over even the 3 times dose to prevent resistance. They have alot of studies that back it up. I have cydectin, ivomec, horse paste and safeguard... I can get prohibit and valbazen easy enough.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just use Quest it's more cost effective for me. The dose is 1cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Why not use Quest? We have used Quest Plus on goats the not-so-hardy goats we've had and they responded wonderfully. I give a little more than 2x the horse dose, sometimes more. The vet told me not to go too much more than that, 3x more than the horse dose is quite a bit.
So, with 1 tube I can dose 2 adult does, and a kid. Much cheaper than a bottle of Cydectin, which we do have, but we have the opposite problem...we are getting low lol

If you just want to stick with Cydectin, is there anyone at all around you that could share a bottle? Or perhaps you could buy some from as you need it vs. having to buy a whole bottle?
I've done this in the past with a breeder friend before we started buying Cydectin. I'd borrow her bottle, get what I need, calculate how much I used and how much a bottle costs, and just give her some $$ for what I used.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

We use Quest. It was more cost effective for us.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its actually more cost effective for.me to.use cydextin. I'd easily go through five or sixthat tubes... strict deworming is part of how I keep my wether growing. They get it monthly until august.when I don't give anything for withdrawl time before the state fair I'm october. With the does I go as needed only but wethers are a bit.different. If my goat buddy lived close wed share but she's traveling a lot and is rarely home.

I do have someone who is going to get some of what I have now so it won't be wasted. There's no way ill use the rest. Even after 3 years we.still have 3/4ths of the bottle left


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Quest is wonderful if you have a small herd. I used to use it (its much stronger than cydectin) until my herd grew. Now I have to buy the pouron Cydectin. Blah.


----------

